# Hey everyone!



## OhioFit89 (Aug 30, 2015)

Newbie to the forums here. Been lifting for 2 years. 25 years old and ready to start getting serious. Excited for the future!


----------



## jas101 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome to imf


----------



## Riles (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## aton (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome in Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioFit89 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! Looking forward to getting some helpful information!


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome...


----------

